# History of the Black Basketweave MAB throughout the seasons



## GUNG

*Intro:

The Black Basketweave MAB from Rebecca Minkoff has been a popular style which has been reintroduced throughout the seasons.  

To the best of my knowledge, this style has been available in three different kinds of leather with minute changes in details such as hardware, zipper tracks, and interior linings.  

For the purposes of clarification, it is my aim in this post to show the different types of leathers and detailing on this bag that have been available since the inception of this bag.  

Please note that this info is compiled from my own knowledge (I have owned all three versions of this bag); there very well could have been even more leathers out there for this bag style that I am unaware of.
*


----------



## GUNG

*Part 1: 

Black Basketweave MAB in its earliest form: The Lilo Era (Again, to the best of my knowledge, ladies!)

Admittedly, the BBW was widely available long before Lilo was sporting it.  However it was not until Miss Lohan went to Rehab in Utah where she was photographed with this bag, that the BBW exploded in popularity.
Back then, the BBW had a slouchy, unstructured shape.  It was constructed of butter soft leather and had long tassels in addition to having a royal blue zipper track that added just a touch of funk.  The lining in this bag was a Fleur de Lis print.  

Note the leather: It was a deep, saturated black that was smooth and buttery.




































*


----------



## GUNG

*Part 2:

Black Basketweave MAB: A new era and gaining mass popularity

The surge in popularity for the BBW was apparent on TPF at the time.  Shortly thereafter, the BBW was re-released with a new black & white floral lining and a leather which was still buttery soft but was hardier and had somewhat of a stone wash effect.  The color of the body was not as saturated as the black of the earlier season.  The tassels, hardware, and blue zipper track still remained on this style*


----------



## GUNG

*The popularity for the BBW peaked after it was discovered that these bags could no longer be found anywhere, anymore.  Mass hysteria ensued as women frantically searched for this bag.  Here on TPF, RM was kind enough to grant a special order for this bag and shortly thereafter a small number of these re released bags made their way to a a couple of online boutiques.  This new version of the BBW came with the new light gold hardware that RM has employed on all of her new bags.  Instead of the long tassels that were a staple on earlier versions, the new version came with a clean and sleek zipper pull.  The royal blue zipper pull was replaced with a black one which ultimately gave the bag a more monochromatic and polished look.  The leather on this bag was also updated; unlike the earlier seasons which had either the smooth highly saturated black leather or the hardier, slightly stonewashed black leather, this new leather was more structured, slightly pebbled, super soft yet durable, and was a very deep black.   As with the previous season, the interior lining was a black & white floral print*


----------



## GUNG

In conclusion, I would like to state the obvious: I obviously have a whole lotta time on my hands!:shame:

I wanted to do this because there is so MUCH confusion about this bag in regard to leathers, hardware, linings, zippers and more.  Quite frankly, the BBW has evolved and is not the same bag it once was.  Where it was once a fun, flirty bag that had a bit of a boho sexy appeal, it is now a chic, polished,structured bag that can work equally as well in the office as it would out and about in town having dinner and drinks with friends.

All versions of the Black Basketweave MAB have been gorgeous


----------



## GUNG

Crap! I ran out of editing time!

That last paragraph was supposed to read like this:


All versions of the Black Basketweave MAB have been gorgeous in their own unique ways; you can't go wrong buying any of them! As someone who has owned all three versions, I can wholeheartedly tell you that they all rock and that the hard part is figuring out which one you like the most!

I hope this helped somewhat! Also, feel free to add to this all if there was an earlier version of the BBW.  I can vaguely recall one that had the long tassels minus the rings at the end but ultimately I am not sure enough to post it here.

Sorry about all the typos! I had to work fast to make all these posts with pictures, and TPF only allows you to edit for 30 minutes after the creation of each post!


----------



## sunseasaltylife

GUNG, this is fantastic!!
Thank you so much! 
Now can you do this for every other RM bag? pretty please? 

What, you don't have THAT much time? 
j/k! 

thanks for this- it's great to see really informative threads that can tell us some of the history!


----------



## scarlet*rose

Great post! I am fairly new to RM & enjoyed reading this. So informative! Could you please post more for some of the other bags?


----------



## piffleprincess

Wow thanks for doing this GUNG! RM BBW regardless the hardware is definately one of my favourites!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gung this post is great. Thank you


----------



## beano

thanks GUNG!!! very helpful info. you are a RM historian


----------



## jackieusc

BRAVO Gung!  I bet RM or her girls will love reading this!!  I hope they add to it as well!!
Now hopefully we will find out which one we are getting from FLL!!!!  As you said, all versions are gorgeous!


----------



## lilac0485

Great posts, it is the evolution of the BBW from downtown chick to uptown working girl.


----------



## littlerock

Great post GUNG!! It is very sweet of you to take the time to enlighten us all on these very details. You rock!!


----------



## Trayler

Great thread Gung!!!
Wouldn't it be great to be able to know a bit of history of all the RM bags?
Thanks for taking the time to write this...it was very informative.


----------



## Sukey

Thanks for posting all the pix! I wish I knew which leather was being used for the FLL &THC bags


----------



## lvdreamer

GUNG, this is a great thread!!!  Thanks for clearing up my confusion on how many versions of this bag have been created!!


----------



## 3Snuffles

Thank you GUNG!


----------



## Samia

Great Thread Gung, you are the RM queen!


----------



## LindaP

> Now can you do this for every other RM bag? pretty please?


 
Yes, can you, pretty please?   That was very informative! 

Linda


----------



## Lynnia

Thanks, Gung!  Extremely helpful -- I really need this kind of linear guide!  You're the best.


----------



## Suzzeee

Thanks so much Gung - as a newbie to RM, this is fantastic info!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Thanks Gung! I think I might get a MAM with new hardware.....hmmmmmmm

In the meantime my  MAM BBW is pebbled leather smooshy and wonderful with blue zippers, and a red & white lining.


----------



## deeliciouz

Thanks SO much for this Gung!


----------



## GUNG

MrsShoeGal said:


> Thanks Gung! I think I might get a MAM with new hardware.....hmmmmmmm
> 
> In the meantime my  MAM BBW is pebbled leather smooshy and wonderful with blue zippers, and a red & white lining.




Ahhh, I forgot about the candy cane lining! I myself owned a few bags wiht that print!  You are totally right! The BBW came in the candy cane pin stripe and it was before the Fleur De Lis print.  =)


----------



## ead_angel

Thanks for the info! I really like the blue zipper best.


----------



## Kimmi

I wish I could justify another black bag (I have two that were presents so I can not get rid of them!) because that BBW is one perfect looking bag !


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sukey said:


> Thanks for posting all the pix! I wish I knew which leather was being used for the FLL &THC bags


me too! Gung you might have to add more to the evolution, these bags could be totally unique and distinct in their own way.  I love this thread.


----------



## Desi

Thanks GUNG for this helpful thread! YOU SERIOUSLY have more knowledge than maybe some of the gals that work for RM do! 

Mad props to ya!


----------



## karenab

This is great information. I reeeeeeeeeallly like the one with the blue zipper pull and old hardware. Thats what the Funkylala ordering is for correct?

I'm really trying to stop myself from listing for it!!!


----------



## Desi

Here is a link with what looks like the VERY first BBW edition... 

Leopard lining...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-REBEC...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NicolesCloset

Desi it actually looks pebbled not smooth.  I waiting to see what my bag looks like. I am kinda open minded to it. I dont know what to expect.


----------



## QTbebe

wow thats really helpful! thanks


----------



## daphodill84

Gung, have you ever thought of fashion marketing??


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Desi-

OMG leopard lining on a bbw argh I must get one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desi

^^LOL then can i have your white BBW?!


----------



## lguluv3eb

desiprinzess718 said:


> Here is a link with what looks like the VERY first BBW edition...
> 
> Leopard lining...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-REBECCA-MINKOFFTHE-MORNING-AFTER-SATCHEL-595_W0QQitemZ180226681402QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Funkylala should give you a finder's fee or something, 'cause this link totally just sold me on their BBW MAM! (I think I needed to know that the original [or _one_ of the original] Black Basketweaves was pebbled[ish]). 

Now I just need to wait until after the Gilt Groupe sale...


----------



## bagaholic72

that is insane...you should send that to minkoff cs and see what they say about the leather.  anyhow, wow.


----------



## Geminiz06

Thanks gung


----------



## luckycharm06

Gung, this is an incredibly informative thread  BIG Thanks for taking the time out to teach RM newbies like me  I can't wait for my BBW to come...in the mean time, just drooling over your reference photos!


----------



## rebeccakim

wow thanks so much for your input on this! you totally clarified all the questions I've had on the recent BBW bag I purchased!!


----------



## chuggie

Thanks so much, Gung, for this post.  I had always wondered about the different versions of this wonderful bag.  It also helps explain why LiLo's bag looks a bit darker and shinier than mine which has the soft matte black finish.  I always thought they were the same, but now I know that mine is slightly different.

I'm also glad that someone asked about the pebbled version with candy cane stripes, because I thought I had remembered that one popping up at some point.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

bagaholic72 said:


> that is insane...you should send that to minkoff cs and see what they say about the leather. anyhow, wow.


 

What's insane?  The first edition was pebbled.


----------



## Cayce.Pollard

bump

I think this is a good reference to go along with circoit's BBW thread


----------



## natalie1885

well i just found this link at midnight & i have to say, GUNG, you're my TPF RM hero!
i found all this info. extremely well written & informative.  and at the right time too!
thank you so much for being so genius.


----------



## ae106

thanks for this advice, i might have to go order the MAM black basketweave now


----------



## jennylovexo

This is a great thread, thank you Gung.   I guess there are now four versions of this bag though?   I have the BBW MAB with pebbled leather, blue zippers, old hardware & tassels.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gung the smooth leather, is that impossible to get?


----------



## jennylovexo

NicolesCloset said:


> Gung the smooth leather, is that impossible to get?


 
I'm wondering the same thing. I  the smooth leather on the BBW!


----------



## Lynnia

TokiliciousJenY said:


> This is a great thread, thank you Gung.   I guess there are now four versions of this bag though?   I have the BBW MAB with pebbled leather, blue zippers, old hardware & tassels.



Eeek!  This is the exact version I want.  May I ask where/when you got your bbw?  TIA!


----------



## jennylovexo

ush: I just saw your Q now Lynnia sorry it took me so long to respond.  I got my BBW MAB at Revolve!!  I see you found one for yourself though, CONGRATS!!


----------



## tulip618

thank you gung, this is extremely helpful!! you made me want a black basketwave MAM even more now!!!


----------



## shesnochill

@Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## Shelby33

I didn't read any posts except the first one. The first version was not smooth, it was pebbled just like the Funky La La recut. I think the only difference was the FLL recuts had bw tassels as well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This thread is useless without pics!


Anyone knowledgeable enough to repost pics? Bummer the pics don’t show up anymore


----------



## LipglossedX

This thread is very sad without photos.  Does anyone know if they made BBW with silver hardware?

Edit: I think I saw a pic of one but it may have been a custom order...?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> This thread is very sad without photos.  Does anyone know if they made BBW with silver hardware?
> 
> Edit: I think I saw a pic of one but it may have been a custom order...?


I know...I wish there was a way for the Purse Forum Gods (Vlad/Megs) to add back those photo's!!  I think you are right about it being a custom order.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> This thread is very sad without photos.  Does anyone know if they made BBW with silver hardware?
> 
> Edit: I think I saw a pic of one but it may have been a custom order...?


Yes there were some, they were special orders. I think more than one special order was done. 




__





						Special Order: 2nd round BBW MAM w/silver HW**COMPLETED**
					

Just updating the list since we don't know #1's name.  Black Basketweave (not woven) Long, plain finished tassels B/W floral lining Silver, Old School Hardware Bright blue zipper track (inside and out) Updated interior w/metal inside zipper  When you send your information to me please include...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Anyone knowledgeable enough to repost pics? Bummer the pics don’t show up anymore


If the poster removed them, or moved them from the original photobucket link they're gone. Sometimes you can find some through Google.


----------



## shesnochill

Oh boy, this thread just reminded me. I bought a Black Basketweave MAB w/ Royal Blue Zips.. that I haven't used!! The interior is cleaned but I haven't cleaned the exterior yet - so I haven't used it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Oh boy, this thread just reminded me. I bought a Black Basketweave MAB w/ Royal Blue Zips.. that I haven't used!! The interior is cleaned but I haven't cleaned the exterior yet - so I haven't used it.


Pics


----------



## shesnochill

Wow, this thread really doesn't have photos..

I will try to take some and post!


----------



## shesnochill

Mine:


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Mine:


Is this new or am I old and forgetful? It's beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Is this new or am I old and forgetful? It's beautiful!




New! Acquired off Posh a few months ago. Cleaned the interior but never posted because I didn’t clean the exterior also was in between my move to the new job etc etc


----------



## Shelby33

Here's a few incarnations I found thru google


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for finding and posting those @Shelby33! I'm sure I have a lot saved on my old laptop or my Pinterest board. I will share sometime/when I get time.


----------



## shesnochill

I love this one!! That pebbly black leather.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I love this one!! That pebbly black leather.
> 
> View attachment 4976971


This one is absolutely TDF!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> New! Acquired off Posh a few months ago. Cleaned the interior but never posted because I didn’t clean the exterior also was in between my move to the new job etc etc


I thought you sold a BBW MAB several months ago? Or am I remembering something that never happened?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I love this one!! That pebbly black leather.
> 
> View attachment 4976971


This is what mine looks like! Well, the brass is a bit aged though. I wonder when this picture was taken.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I thought you sold a BBW MAB several months ago? Or am I remembering something that never happened?



It was a MAM!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> This is what mine looks like! Well, the brass is a bit aged though. I wonder when this picture was taken.



Pic?!


----------



## Shelby33

Here is my MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is my MAM
> View attachment 4977540
> View attachment 4977541


Holy crap, that's gorg!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is my MAM
> View attachment 4977540
> View attachment 4977541


That is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Pic?!


Not a great picture...too much sun, but the leather looks as soft and fine as in the photo.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM with blue zip track.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB. I have only carried this a few times and I just realized my BBW MAM and MAB both have the blue zip track lol


----------



## shesnochill

02/03/2021


----------



## shesnochill

Took some photos of my bag last night. I love it despite the damaged handles.


----------



## shesnochill

02.10.2021


----------



## shesnochill

Using this thread to offload all of the photos that I take of my bag. Lol


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Using this thread to offload all of the photos that I take of my bag. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988555
> View attachment 4988556



It/She (He?) is beautiful!! I'm really digging that lining on bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Using this thread to offload all of the photos that I take of my bag. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988555
> View attachment 4988556


Love the top picture!


----------



## Denverite

This thread is amazing! Hopefully someday I'll get to add a BBW MAM with pink zipper, but in the meantime, this is the one I have! This one was from a special order. It's a MAM with black hardware, red zipper and cheetah lining.


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> This thread is very sad without photos.  Does anyone know if they made BBW with silver hardware?
> 
> Edit: I think I saw a pic of one but it may have been a custom order...?



There were at least a couple special orders with silver hardware! One with purple zip track and one with pink. There was also a SO with gunmetal hardware and pink zipper. I can't remember which ones were MAMs and MABs, but there were a few done!



shesnochill said:


> 02/03/2021
> 
> View attachment 4979513



I am in love with the smooth leather on this one! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> There were at least a couple special orders with silver hardware! One with purple zip track and one with pink. There was also a SO with gunmetal hardware and pink zipper. I can't remember which ones were MAMs and MABs, but there were a few done!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with the smooth leather on this one! It's gorgeous!



Thanks! I've seen some of the special order threads while doing more research. I'm sad that I missed those RM days!


----------



## Denverite

This was a special order BBW MAB with pink zipper and silver hardware! I sold it like a fool


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> This was a special order BBW MAB with pink zipper and silver hardware! I sold it like a fool
> View attachment 4989755


Oh my! That is beautiful  love silver hardware!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I've seen some of the special order threads while doing more research. I'm sad that I missed those RM days!


I have a purple zip MAM with gun metal hardware.


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh my! That is beautiful  love silver hardware!



I do too, I think gunmetal might be my favorite!


----------



## Denverite

Here's a MAM with purple zip and silver hardware for sale (not my listing)









						Rebecca Minkoff Special Order Blk Basketweave MAM
					

Shop huntjumper's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This was a special order bag. Black basket weave, purple zipper, silver hardware. Comes with shoulder strap, Vincent card and care card.




					poshmark.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Have never seen a yellow zip tape one for sale.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM with gun metal hardware and purple zip.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I just sold this one it’s going to a new home. I don’t like the hardware on it and clearing out some MAMs.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAM with gun metal hardware and purple zip.



Love it!!   Random general question, but what is the handle drop on yours? I know some are slightly different and I'm wondering if some won't fit over the shoulder at all?


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just sold this one it’s going to a new home. I don’t like the hardware on it and clearing out some MAMs.



Is this one of the made in NYC ones?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Love it!!   Random general question, but what is the handle drop on yours? I know some are slightly different and I'm wondering if some won't fit over the shoulder at all?


I’m not really sure. I’m medium build and have never had issues wearing any of them on the shoulder even with a hoodie or jean jacket on.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> Is this one of the made in NYC ones?


Yes


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM blue zip


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m not really sure. I’m medium build and have never had issues wearing any of them on the shoulder even with a hoodie or jean jacket on.



Thanks! Some of them I've seen for sale just seem too short for it but it's hard to go by photos.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAM blue zip



You have some really beautiful bags!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB blue zip


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> You have some really beautiful bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAMS with red, purple and blue zip.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

More BBW MAM. Gunmetal hardware, purple zip with BBW floral lining. This bag came with a strap.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this pic on IG.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB blue zip




We are bag twins!! What lining?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> We are bag twins!! What lining?


Black lining


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB



Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB


Oh wow, this has a solid black lining which is rare for o/s...maybe one of the originals!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MABs


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MABs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089647
> View attachment 5089648


Really beautiful! One day I will pick one of these up, even though I have it in a MAM.


----------



## Antonia

I'll be adding pics to this thread soon!!


----------



## LipglossedX

I guess I never added any of my MAM here? I'll have to pull it out soon...


----------



## Antonia

Soooo, I don't think I'm crazy but I swear I think my new BBW MAB is stonewash leather!!!     

It's too dark to take good pics so I'll add some pics to this thread tomorrow!!


----------



## Antonia

Here's my new BBW MAB . I swear its stonewash leather!   I can tell by the feel.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Here's my new BBW MAB . I swear its stonewash leather!   I can tell by the feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298119
> View attachment 5298120
> View attachment 5298122
> View attachment 5298123
> View attachment 5298124
> View attachment 5298127
> View attachment 5298130
> View attachment 5298131
> View attachment 5298132
> View attachment 5298133


Love it
Congrats


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> Love it
> Congrats


Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Here are the inside pics


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here's my new BBW MAB . I swear its stonewash leather! I can tell by the feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298119
> View attachment 5298120
> View attachment 5298122
> View attachment 5298123
> View attachment 5298124
> View attachment 5298127
> View attachment 5298130
> View attachment 5298131
> View attachment 5298132
> View attachment 5298133



Looks super soft and nice!! Congrats


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Looks super soft and nice!! Congrats


Thank you!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here are the inside pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298229
> View attachment 5298230


Beautiful! Paisley interior! The leather looks a little like my BBW MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here's my new BBW MAB . I swear its stonewash leather!   I can tell by the feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298119
> View attachment 5298120
> View attachment 5298122
> View attachment 5298123
> View attachment 5298124
> View attachment 5298127
> View attachment 5298130
> View attachment 5298131
> View attachment 5298132
> View attachment 5298133


And paisley lining!!! It DOES look like stonewash! Absolutely beautiful, gorgeous and lovely. 
I just love it!!
Did you sleep next to it last night?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And paisley lining!!! It DOES look like stonewash! Absolutely beautiful, gorgeous and lovely.
> I just love it!!
> Did you sleep next to it last night?


Thank you Shelby!!  Haha,  no.   Hubby would think I lost it!!   Besides feeling like SW,  it has the screws holding the handles which all SW bags have... even though the screws are also used for glazed leather MABs. This has to be super rare because most of the BBW bags have pebbled leather, right ?  I feel like this bag is going to be my new favorite MAB!  I can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you Shelby!!  Haha,  no.   Hubby would think I lost it!!   Besides feeling like SW,  it has the screws holding the handles which all SW bags have... even though the screws are also used for glazed leather MABs. This has to be super rare because most of the BBW bags have pebbled leather, right ?  I feel like this bag is going to be my new favorite MAB!  I can't wait to use it!!


I think the ones that had the smooth leather only came out once, that actress or singer was always using it. I forget her name. All of the rest, re-cuts, SOs, had pebbled leather.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think the ones that had the smooth leather only came out once, that actress or singer was always using it. I forget her name. All of the rest, re-cuts, SOs, had pebbled leather.


Not LiLo??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Not LiLo??


Yes I think so, and everyone wanted the bag with the smooth leather, and I don't even know if any girls ever found one!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Here's my new BBW MAB . I swear its stonewash leather!   I can tell by the feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298119
> View attachment 5298120
> View attachment 5298122
> View attachment 5298123
> View attachment 5298124
> View attachment 5298127
> View attachment 5298130
> View attachment 5298131
> View attachment 5298132
> View attachment 5298133


Beautiful bag, congrats!! 
Also, are these pics taken on a blackberry?? Double vintage!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats!!
> Also, are these pics taken on a blackberry?? Double vintage!!


Thanks!!  Yes, I'm a BB fan even though nobody else likes or has them any longer.  Mine is called the Motion...not sure why the pics say Key One.  The only reason I'd want to get rid of mine is I really would like a better camera.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  Yes, I'm a BB fan even though nobody else likes or has them any longer.  Mine is called the Motion...not sure why the pics say Key One.  The only reason I'd want to get rid of mine is I really would like a better camera.


I actually really liked my BB too back in the day! But then it stopped getting supported at work so had to migrate to iPhone but I really miss the physical keyboard, so much easier to type than the digital keyboard.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I actually really liked my BB too back in the day! But then it stopped getting supported at work so had to migrate to iPhone but I really miss the physical keyboard, so much easier to type than the digital keyboard.


Funny but my BB does not have the physical keyboard.  It looks like any other cell phone.  I have T-Mobile which supports Blackberry.  (for now!)  But I do agree that the physical keyboard is waaaay more easier to type with!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  Yes, I'm a BB fan even though nobody else likes or has them any longer.  Mine is called the Motion...not sure why the pics say Key One.  The only reason I'd want to get rid of mine is I really would like a better camera.


I think your camera is great!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think your camera is great!


It's ok...takes pretty good pics in the day time but night time pics make the pics quite grainy.


----------



## LipglossedX

BBW MAM with silver hardware and purple zipper


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5318386
> 
> View attachment 5318387
> 
> BBW MAM with silver hardware and purple zipper


Absolutely love this!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW. Would say the last two pics are most accurate in color.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW. Would say the last two pics are most accurate in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326842
> View attachment 5326843
> View attachment 5326844


Oh that's a gorgeous color-thanks for posting outdoor pics! BTW, those handles are PERFECT!!!


----------

